# Audi Le Mans Documentary 'Truth in 24' Now on YouTube Uncut and Official



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Take note anyone who's missed it, including those outside the USA unable to catch an airing, download it on iTunes (USA only) or pick up a DVD, Audi of America has added its ground-breaking 'Truth in 24' Le Mans documentary to YouTube. Yes, for many this may mean an hour and a half of watching on your laptop or desktop but may we also suggest the latest YouTube apps on game consoles like the Xbox 360 so you can watch it on your television.

Watch and enjoy * LINK HERE * or below. And, if you're curious about how Truth in 24 came to be made, check out our * Truth in 24 Back Story HERE *.


----------

